# Is it possible to print to my wireless print server?



## tablet32 (Aug 29, 2012)

In webOS, there was a wireless printing app. It only supported specific HP printer models and wouldn't recognize my print server/printer even though I can print fine from my XP and Ubuntu systems. Wondering if it's possible to print documents, web pages, etc wirelessly using CM9?

I've got an older D-Link GP-321 wireless print server and an ancient HP Laserjet4L that just won't die. I've seen a couple of apps that I tried from the store but none of them even came close to working.

Thanks


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hp.android.print

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tablet32 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, but HP ePrint Home & Biz was one of the first ones I tried. I don't think my printer is supported. It certainly didn't discover it and I couldn't find where to configure the print server. I got the impression it only works withcertain HP printers that have wireless built-in. Maybe I'll take a second look.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

This one then?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eurosmartz.app.print

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tablet32 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks. Not to be cheap or overly frugal, but even with the apps only costing $1, $2 or $5 if I have to go through a lot of apps to find a successful one, that's going to add up. Was hoping to find a no cost solution to printing to my existing wireless print server.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

tablet32 said:


> Thanks. Not to be cheap or overly frugal, but even with the apps only costing $1, $2 or $5 if I have to go through a lot of apps to find a successful one, that's going to add up. Was hoping to find a no cost solution to printing to my existing wireless print server.


Try them when you are at home, and if they dont work get a refund!!!


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cloud Print

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

not sure if this can help, but here goes:

http://lifehacker.com/5671482/top-10-household-uses-for-wi+fi-that-arent-just-connecting-to-the-internet

post number 9

Sinan


----------



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Cloud Print


To expand: http://support.google.com/cloudprint

This service allows you to map a print on the desktop via Google Chrome and then access that printer from anywhere using your gmail account.

There is a free app called Cloud Print ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pauloslf.cloudprint&hl=en which allows you to access a mapped printer using Android's Share Page feature in wihin apps.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

An Android office suite that has built in print function is Smart Office 2 by Picsel. Every once in a while it has shown up for free or very cheap.


----------



## izeltokatl (Sep 15, 2011)

I use this one, it supports a lot of different printers.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dynamixsoftware.printershare

Price shouldn't matter, you get to use any app for 15 mins then you can return it for your money back if it doesn't work.

Sent from my rezound


----------

